# Travel insurance for over 80's



## suicra05 (7 Mar 2006)

Anybody know any company who offers travel insurance for somebody who is over 80?


----------



## ragazza (7 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure, but I think the VHI offer travel insurance for the over-80s.


----------



## suicra05 (7 Mar 2006)

VHI Insurance covers VHI members only. What travel insurance is available for non-members.


----------



## MissH (9 Mar 2006)

I know my father when he turned 70 ended up going with AA for travel insurance,  It might be worth checking with them to see do they do it for over 80


----------



## Paddylast (13 Apr 2006)

check out www.homelink.ie they have travel insuranc for over 80s but a medicate cert is necessary and a max stay of a month.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Apr 2006)

The [broken link removed] for €115 p.a. covers adults of any age. I just checked yesterday for my mother (76) about this and they replied as follows:


> Thank you for your email.  I would like to confirm that our travel
> insurance  has no age limit.
> The policy cover excludes pre-existing illnesses that have  required
> referral to consultant or hospitalisation within the past two years  and
> ...


When shopping around I found it hard to get cover at all for 75+ or even 65+ in many cases and those that did cover tended to only offer single trip cover with a high premium/loading (often c. €100 for a single trip). As such the _AA _product seems like good value and I can't see any obvious gotchas in the terms & conditions.


----------

